# Gas station canopies (again)



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I remember discussions about canopies at gas stations (either here or MH) and opinions on requirements.

What I remember is the canopy is a "structure". Therefore, there must be a disconnect at the canopy to disconnect the circuits simultaneously (like a panel w/main breaker). Now that would be the lights and the dispensers under the canopy?

I have never seen this opinion enforced. I just wanted to bring this up again to see what today's opinions are.

Based on the definition of a structure, a light pole in the parking lot is a structure and I don't see people installing disconnects at the light pole.

So, are the AHJs around here just missing the boat on the disconnects or is a light pole and a canopy not really considered a "structure". What is done in your area on the canopy and dispensers as far as "disconnects"?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I think a canopy is a structure and often separate from the main building even if not more than a couple of feet.

From Article 100



> *Structure. *That which is built or constructed.


We may not like the definition but it is what it is.


But it sure does lead to questions at typical gas stations. 



> *225.1 Scope.* This article covers requirements for outside
> branch circuits and feeders run on or between buildings,
> structures, or poles on the premises; and electrical equipment
> and wiring for the supply of utilization equipment that
> ...





> *225.30 Number of Supplies.* Where more than one building
> or other structure is on the same property and under
> single management, each additional building or other structure
> that is served by a branch circuit or feeder on the load
> ...





> *225.32 Location*. The disconnecting means shall be installed
> either inside or outside of the building or structure
> served or where the conductors pass through the building or
> structure. The disconnecting means shall be at a readily
> ...



Maybe AHJs just decide it is not far enough away to be separate?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Maybe AHJs just decide it is not far enough away to be separate?


I think they don't want to change "the way we always did it".

Since you don't enter this "structure", I don't understand the requirement to have a disconnect and a single circuit feeding it.

I've also wondered if the canopy footings should be used as part of the grounding electrode system, but it's not attached to the building where the service is originated.


----------

